# Gerald Henderson gets an assist from Michael Jordan



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Gerald Henderson's been a Charlotte Bobcat for almost four years. He's already had three coaches and has yet to play a playoff minute. Last year the Bobcats finished 7-59, with the worst winning percentage (.106) in NBA history. This season they're 14-52 (.212), worst in the league. Take all that losing after so much success at Duke and add foot, hip, hamstring and back injuries sidelining the swingman for significant stretches -- it's just about the least lucky way you can start a career.
> 
> Charlotte gave him one big perk, though: Michael Jordan.
> 
> ...


http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2013/3/17/4114430/gerald-henderson-michael-jordan-bobcats


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Henderson is a pretty good utility guy at this point, although I don't know if his future is in Charlotte. If could get a deal with a playoff squad like Courtney Lee did it would probably be worthwhile for him to go be a sixth man somewhere.


----------

